# Manchester coffee and beer crawl



## Mrboots2u

Thread to gauge interest and what we could do

So in essence so far we have no date , no plan , nowhere to go ... But

If your interested in doing some thing along the lines of brum ( few cafés and beers ) then indicate below ( date dependant obviously )

If you have suggestions or know cafe owners in Manchester than would talk to a group then let pipe up.

If not we can just draw up a list of cafés to go , perhaps a decent bar afterwards for some early evening drinks and a burger etc ...

If we have enough interest and a vague intinerary then we can start to ducks dates with a poll etc ....

On Patricks suggestions cafés could include ...

Northern Tea Power , Takk, Caffeine and Co and Grindsmiths . Apparently all in walking ish distance ...

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt









10. Ronsil

11.Glenn

12 M4lcs67

13.Kyle548

14. Mikemc

15. coffeechap

16. c_sqaured

17.GaryDyke1

18. Trebor127


----------



## Mrboots2u

I would be interested in a mystery tour round manchester with boots and TSK.....

1.mrboots2u


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I would be interested in a mystery tour round manchester with boots and TSK.....


1.mrboots2u

2. systemic kid


----------



## jeebsy

I'm in date dependant

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy


----------



## Xpenno

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno


----------



## Mrboots2u

That's a messy looking list of people already ..perhaps budget hotels and a proper piss up and make a night of it ?

I can sometimes get discounts through work for stuff so when we have a date I'll look to see if I can wangle a group booking discount for any interested in staying over ....


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> That's a messy looking list of people already ..perhaps budget hotels and a proper piss up and make a night of it ?


One of my best mates lives in Manchester so hoping to crash at his, hotel might be the sensible option though unless he comes out with us


----------



## Charliej

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. CharlieJ can't say no as it's so close to home lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

date depending


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flashbacks depending Clive ....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. CharlieJ can't say no as it's so close to home lol

7. Urbanbumpkin

chopped off Charlie


----------



## oop north

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Oop north

date depending


----------



## Kyle548

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Flashbacks depending Clive ....


ha ha visuals down to a bear minimum. Haven't seen any bearded ladies or trampolining Greek fellas either


----------



## Geordie Boy

Almost a car-full from Brum already


----------



## oop north

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt


----------



## ronsil

Obviously date dependent but count me in. That's for the coffee part only.









1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt









10. Ronsil


----------



## Glenn

Date dependent I'm up for a trip to Manchester too.


----------



## m4lcs67

I might be interested. Date dependent as well though. Would be great to get together with some fellow caffine addicts.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Stone me! That was quick


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Almost a car-full from Brum already


Excellent - we need to repay Feb's Brum crawl.


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt









10. Ronsil

11.Glenn

12 M4lcs67


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cripes 12 into a cafe will give them some orders to do......

Looking good guys , no idea on dates yet , Ill look at my dairy and then see if we can start a poll up or something .

Ill leave it open for a week at least til Sunday for more names and then look at dates.

Glenn ok to sticky this for a week ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Will be fun trying to get 12 into Grindsmith - it's a pod - think phone box! Caffeine and Co is a bit bigger but still cosy. Fingers crossed for a dry day.


----------



## Kyle548

Mrboots2u said:


> Cripes 12 into a cafe will give them some orders to do......
> 
> Looking good guys , no idea on dates yet , Ill look at my dairy and then see if we can start a poll up or something .
> 
> Ill leave it open for a week at least til Sunday for more names and then look at dates.
> 
> Glenn ok to sticky this for a week ?


Could always go to costa lota bux if nowhere else can get the volume in.


----------



## Mike mc

The Systemic Kid said:


> Will be fun trying to get 12 into Grindsmith - it's a pod - think phone box! Caffeine and Co is a bit bigger but still cosy. Fingers crossed for a dry day.


Caffeine and co have opened another branch up in Longford park on the borders of stretford and chorlton.must pop in to check it out

Would also love to meet up with you guys,date dependant


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt









10. Ronsil

11.Glenn

12 M4lcs67

13.Kyle548

14. Mikemc


----------



## coffeechap

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt

10. Ronsil

11. Glenn

12 M4lcs67

13. Kyle548

14. Mikemc

15. Coffeechap

havent had a good night out up north in a long time


----------



## Mike mc

If everyone wants to grab a bite to eat theres no shortage of curry houses on the curry mile in rusholme


----------



## c_squared

I'm considering this, I won't put my name on the list just yet. A lot would depends on when.


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> I'm considering this, I won't put my name on the list just yet. A lot would depends on when.


Mate same for everyone ........stick it on


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Mate same for everyone ........stick it on


Guess I can always drop out if it doesn't suit, ok, I'm going on the list


----------



## Mrboots2u

Omg its an all star line up if we can make it happen









Glenn , the chap , Ron.....

Scots , the brums and some in-between.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt

10. Ronsil

11. Glenn

12 M4lcs67

13. Kyle548

14. Mikemc

15. Coffeechap

16. C_squared


----------



## garydyke1

How dare you suggest the Brums and not mention my name!

1. Bootsy

2. TSK

3. Jeebsy

4. Xpenno

5. Geordie Boy

6. Charliej

7. Urbanbumpkin

8. Kyle548

9. Oop north second attempt

10. Ronsil

11. Glenn

12 M4lcs67

13. Kyle548

14. Mikemc

15. Coffeechap

16. C_squared

17. garydyke1


----------



## jeebsy

All set for some deviant behaviour then!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> All set for some deviant behaviour then!


I expect that blue coat of yours , with bells on


----------



## Xpenno

Sounds like it!


----------



## m4lcs67

Oh blimey, yes. The legendary curry mile. Haven't been up there for years. I am blessed that I live a 20 minute car drive from the curry capital of the UK, (Bradford). There are some stunners there as well. Go to my regular haunt as often as I can. Chicken Rogan Josh and three chappattis. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> All set for some deviant behaviour then!


No such thing in Madchester.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fingers crossed for a dry day.


Hopefully so, good ice-cream up there I hear


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> I expect that blue coat of yours , with bells on



View attachment 6928


Thinking something like this


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nah ....shirley more like this

View attachment 6929


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah ....shirley more like this
> 
> View attachment 6929


Nice clean lines on that one boots, love the decal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think you would prefer this more

If you'll wear it ill buy it...

View attachment 6930


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Hopefully so, good ice-cream up there I hear


Ah, the cream of Manchester - gone but not forgotten. A brilliant pint.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you would prefer this more
> 
> If you'll wear it ill buy it...


I would wear that with pride


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I would wear that with pride


Me and you have to have a bet for this , find and wear the worst blue anorak you can....


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 6928
> 
> 
> Thinking something like this


It had more white on it and it wouldnt stop


----------



## CallumT

Im up for this fellas! nice and close


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Me and you have to have a bet for this , find and wear the worst blue anorak you can....


You're on.



garydyke1 said:


> It had more white on it and it wouldnt stop


Haha!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charity shops ahoy.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Groan! There is a red side to the city who, given the way things have panned out this season, might respond with a typical Manc welcome.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Groan! There is a red side to the city who, given the way things have panned out this season, might respond with a typical Manc welcome.


Its an anorak not a scarf, although i will bring me rattle


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Its an anorak not a scarf, although i will bring me rattle


You're a braver man than me.


----------



## rmcgandara

Home Turf - therefore I'm in.

as for the beer I suggest Port Street Beer House, The Marble Arch and Brewdog. For food, if people are in to Burgers we could head to Almost Famous, if you into BBQ True Reds BBQ is an option, if you into curry -currymile- Mughli is probably the best, Zouk if you don't want to get so far away from city centre.

as for space Takk is probably the largest of the city centre coffee spaces, they have a basement that we may be able to use. They are quite approachable, and some of the baristas are in the CupNorth organisation. Same with people from Caffeine and Co.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent - just need to sort some dates now.


----------



## Geordie Boy

TSK, are you going to set-up the doodle thing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> TSK, are you going to set-up the doodle thing?


Yep - this will appear in the next day or so after visiting Boots in his lair tomorrow.


----------



## Mike mc

rmcgandara said:


> Home Turf - therefore I'm in.
> 
> as for the beer I suggest Port Street Beer House, The Marble Arch and Brewdog. For food, if people are in to Burgers we could head to Almost Famous, if you into BBQ True Reds BBQ is an option, if you into curry -currymile- Mughli is probably the best, Zouk if you don't want to get so far away from city centre.
> 
> as for space Takk is probably the largest of the city centre coffee spaces, they have a basement that we may be able to use. They are quite approachable, and some of the baristas are in the CupNorth organisation. Same with people from Caffeine and Co.


Akbars is a good shout for curry if not wanting to venture out the centre.just noticed a 5 guys burgers has opened in the Trafford centre now


----------



## Geordie Boy

Is it me or is there an Akbars in every city







Used to love the one in Cov


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If there's a shed load of people, could get complicated moving out of the city to eat even if Rusholme's curry mile is well worth a visit. Probably easier to stick in the centre?

Akbars is great - good food and slick service.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Is it me or is there an Akbars in every city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to love the one in Cov


They're franchising - fancy opening one??


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> They're franchising - fancy opening one??


I'll just eat the profits!

Does the Manchester one do my favourite dish.....scampi and chips?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:



> I'll just eat the profits!
> 
> Does the Manchester one do my favourite dish.....scampi and chips?


No - like soup in a basket - it fell through. Boom, boom.


----------



## m4lcs67

The Akbars in Bradford is to die for. Stunning curry with a bit of class thrown in.


----------



## Mike mc

Akbars do a lovely nihari


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Is it me or is there an Akbars in every city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to love the one in Cov


There is one in Brum that I've never been to but I went to one is Sheffield and it was great!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thumbs up for Akbars to soak up the beer and caffeine.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Hopefully we'll actually go for the curry this time unlike Brum. I don't like tease's


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Hopefully we'll actually go for the curry this time unlike Brum. I don't like tease's


No worries. Day will be organised with military precision - Boots will have a clipboard as well as his iPad


----------



## Charliej

Yeah curry this time would be good, but I'm also not bothered if we do BBQ or good burgers, Ricardo what's that hidden away in a warehouse burger place called?, it's supposed to be amazing.

I'll more than likely be driving unless I can persuade my brother to put me up for the night in Eccles, or price dependent Bootsy's possible cheap hotel idea.

The only dates I can't do are September 25-October 2nd inclusive as my 2 brothers and my Dad and Stepmum are over from Aus for my eldest brothers wedding and it will be the 1st time we have all been together in 14 years.


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> No worries. Day will be organised with military precision - Boots will have a clipboard as well as his iPad


Oh, dear, I have suddenly realised I will be due for a hair wash then....


----------



## trebor127

Can you stick me on the list pleae


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right I'll get some dates up by end of next week and start a poll or vote for them


----------



## Geordie Boy

Set one up on Doodle, dead easy to do

http://doodle.com/create


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Set one up on Doodle, dead easy to do
> 
> http://doodle.com/create


Already set up. Just waiting for the dates so we can input and then publish on the forum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Three dates: *5th, 12th & 19th July*.

Follow the link below and add your name to any/all dates you can make plus times.

Will leave poll up for a couple of weeks and then finalise the date with the most ticks.

http://doodle.com/zqp4tq5mtv72m2pu#table

Don't forget to hit 'save' before closing the poll.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I can't edit the availability for the dates you put against each name, says it's locked


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> I can't edit the availability for the dates you put against each name, says it's locked


Sorry - will go back in and unlock. PM me if the problem hasn't been sorted in 15mins.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Works now


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Works now


That's weird - I didn't do anything! Must have been a time lag.


----------



## Geordie Boy

It was pre-adding everyone's name that did it. It complained that I wasn't that user


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bumping this.

Three dates: 5th, 12th & 19th July. Go to the link below and add your name.

http://doodle.com/zqp4tq5mtv72m2pu#table

Don't forget to hit 'save' before closing the poll.


----------



## Spazbarista

The 5th is the kick off for the TdF in Yorkshire. May have an effect on transport


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spazbarista said:


> The 5th is the kick off for the TdF in Yorkshire. May have an effect on transport


Nah. Our Manchester coffee crawl is much more important


----------



## Spazbarista

If you can get to it!!









I'm up that weekend for the Tour. Trains are already pretty full


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spazbarista said:


> If you can get to it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up that weekend for the Tour. Trains are already pretty full


Looking like 12 July is most popular date for the Madchester crawl so we should be OK.


----------



## Spazbarista

Sure. Was just pointing out a consideration that might need to be borne in mind.

Wouldn't mind a day out in Manchester but can't make it this time.


----------



## jeebsy

Not sure I'll be able to make any of those.but I'll try


----------



## oop north

I have signed up on the poll - but can only do 5 July (stuff happening the next two Saturdays)


----------



## rmcgandara

I can only do the 5th july as well.


----------



## Mike mc

Should be able to make any date other than the 5th as I'll be in amsterdam then


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looking like the 12th July is the best date at the moment


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Looking like the 12th July is the best date at the moment


Yep, looking like the 12th July is the most popular - sorry to those who can't make that date.

Boots and I will put together a rough time table taking into account most people prefer afternoon onwards. There's a great eatery between NTP and Takk for those who'd like to arrive around lunchtime - great food - reasonable prices and beer too. What more could you want??


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent Patrick


----------



## Mrboots2u

Patrick can you put up a list up at the start as to who has confirmed 12th on doodle then if there is any drop outs later we can amend .


----------



## Geordie Boy

Are any brummies doing the trip by train?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> Are any brummies doing the trip by train?


I'm pencilled in for it but I'm not going to know if I'm on call that weekend.


----------



## tribs

I missed this initially, but I've just added myself to some dates on doodle, if that's ok. Let me know if not.

It'd be daft to miss this seeing as I'm a short tram ride away.


----------



## Mrboots2u

tribs said:


> I missed this initially, but I've just added myself to some dates on doodle, if that's ok. Let me know if not.
> 
> It'd be daft to miss this seeing as I'm a short tram ride away.


More the merrier

It will be the 12 th now July

When Patrick is back from his travels we will put out a timetable and events etc


----------



## jeebsy

Will be a last minute effort if I am able to make it


----------



## mrmike1

I might be able to come. It would be great to meet you guys!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

mrmike1 said:


> I might be able to come. It would be great to meet you guys!


Excellent - have you added your name to the list?


----------



## mrmike1

Do I just copy and paste from page 1? Sorry for the ignorance as this is the first time I'm doing this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

mrmike1 said:


> Do I just copy and paste from page 1? Sorry for the ignorance as this is the first time I'm doing this.


Hi Mike - date is 12 July. Have put you on the list. It's a Doodle - see post 85 above. If you want to change your entry and aren't sure how to do it, send me a PM.


----------



## mrmike1

Thanks!

Is that 11pm to 5am? Are the cafes open that late?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's why we need to drink loads of coffee. Checking the list, seems afternoon is the most popular for most who've signed up but some of us die hards need more caffeine so will meet earlier and maybe have something to eat at Pieminister which is close to NTP and Takk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Go from lunch and the afternoon people can join me and you as we crawl round Patrick !


----------



## mrmike1

I'm getting old lol. I'll be taking someone to the airport at a ridiculous hour in the morning and will be running on fumes. Might join the team for a meal but probably won't last past midnight.


----------



## mrmike1

Mrboots2u said:


> Go from lunch and the afternoon people can join me and you as we crawl round Patrick !


That sounds cool! Will be great. I love the NQ, such a cool atmosphere.


----------



## mrmike1

I think I got confused, I'm sure I saw AM somewhere. I'm so used to military time, maybe that is it. hmmm


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> ...maybe have something to eat at Pieminister...


Pies


----------



## The Systemic Kid

These aren't ordinary pies, the are *pie*minister pies


----------



## rmcgandara

The Systemic Kid said:


> These aren't ordinary pies, the are *pie*minister pies


you may want to try Pie and Ale instead. Just around the corner, pairing great pies with great ales.

unfortunately I'm not able to come on the 12th (will be drinking cold lagers in Portugal). I guess I will see you all at Cup North in November!


----------



## Geordie Boy

rmcgandara said:


> you may want to try Pie and Ale instead. Just around the corner, pairing great pies with great ales.


Pie + Ale =


----------



## Charliej

Depending on how well I heal now I've got this damn infection in the surgical wound I may have to bail on this, I'll do my best to make it though.


----------



## garydyke1

Im gonna have to bail on this i'm afraid.







:bad:

Have a beer for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Im gonna have to bail on this i'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bad:
> 
> Have a beer for me










.............


----------



## c_squared

I've just been informed we have a friends birthday party to attend so I won't be able to make it either.


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK when patrick is back tomorrow we will put up a list of the people who originally indicated the 12th and if they are still coming..or whether its just going to be me and Patrick







,


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> .............


Sorry dude . Its going to be a rocky road for me the next 2-3 months


----------



## mrmike1

I should be able to go, especially is it's around lunch time/ afternoon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bumping this - could people take a look and update

http://doodle.com/zqp4tq5mtv72m2pu#table

thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

No change for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> No change for me


thats 4!..........


----------



## ronsil

At the moment still OK.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> At the moment still OK.


Sounds ominous .........


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> thats 4!..........


That's still enough to fill Grindsmith's


----------



## rmcgandara

happy to come along if the day changes to the 5th.


----------



## trebor127

12th is good for me...


----------



## Xpenno

Any news on this guys, is it still on? Seems to have all gone quiet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Patrick can you publish the list on doodle now? What are our options for cafes etc .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

*Madchester Coffee Crawl is confirmed for Saturday 12 July*

*Kick off at 12.00-1.00 in Pieminister* for a beer and a pie: *Pieminister - 53 Church St, Manchester M4 1PD*

*1.00 - 2.00-ish - Northern Tea Power*: *36 Tib St, Manchester M4 1LA* NTP is 50yds from Pieminister

*2.30 - 3.45-ish - Caffeine & Co*: *Quay House Hardman Square Spinningfields M3 3ER*

*4.00 - 4.45-ish - Grindsmiths*: *Victoria Bridge Square* *Grindsmith's is a pod - depending on weather as it can only hold about six or seven.

*5.00 - 6.00-ish - Takk*: *6 Tariff Street Manchester M1 2FF*

Would appreciate if you could check list below and add/amend as required

1. Geordie Boy

2. Ronsil

3. Jeebsy

4. Charlie?

5. Trebor

6. Tribs

7. MrMike1

8. Xpenno

9. Boots

10. Systemic

If you would like a contact number, PM me and I'll give you my mobile number.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm hoping to make it but going to be a last minute call - moving house the weekend before and expect things to be completely in the air the weekend of the 12th


----------



## Xpenno

Yup, I'll be there and Mrs Xpenno is heading up as well if that's ok?

Agenda sounds great! Thanks for sorting guys


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Of course Spence.


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Of course Spence.


Sound as a pound! Both looking forward to it









Hopefully we'll get a shot from the beautiful lever that cc did up for grindsmiths. Nom!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looking good. Anyone coming in via Piccadilly?


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Looking good. Anyone coming in via Piccadilly?


We'll be training it from brum. No idea on logistics yet.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gutted I can't make it, it will be a good one.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Xpenno said:


> We'll be training it from brum. No idea on logistics yet.


Cool. The 10:31 from Brum (arrives Manchester at 11:59) is going to be best one for me connection wise


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Patrick can you publish the list on doodle now? What are our options for cafes etc .


prob be on train ...

can meet you there I think



Geordie Boy said:


> Looking good. Anyone coming in via Piccadilly?


----------



## Charliej

As long at this stupid surgical hole just below my coccyx is back on track and healing I'll be there, but if it's like it is currently I'd rather not be out in public, it's not very pleasant as it is continually leaking fluid at the moment.


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> As long at this stupid surgical hole just below my coccyx is back on track and healing I'll be there, but if it's like it is currently I'd rather not be out in public, it's not very pleasant as it is continually leaking fluid at the moment.


Beautiful.

13 char


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> As long at this stupid surgical hole just below my coccyx is back on track and healing I'll be there, but if it's like it is currently I'd rather not be out in public, it's not very pleasant as it is continually leaking fluid at the moment.


!!!!!!Leaking surgical hole talk.....I've been a little bit sick in my mouth!

Hope you're on the mend soon Charlie and stop leaking soon at the very least!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> As long at this stupid surgical hole just below my coccyx is back on track and healing I'll be there, but if it's like it is currently I'd rather not be out in public, it's not very pleasant as it is continually leaking fluid at the moment.


whilst I empathise that you are unwell, and wish you a speedy recovery perhaps such a detailed description of your medical malaise is uncalled for. Simply try using a phrase my mother does and when asked say you are "poorly " or "under the weather"


----------



## coffeechap

nah tell us more these threads are crazy on here at the moment


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> nah tell us more these threads are crazy on here at the moment


Behave!! OK, don't


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> whilst I empathise that you are unwell, and wish you a speedy recovery perhaps such a detailed description of your medical malaise is uncalled for. Simply try using a phrase my mother does and when asked say you are "poorly " or "under the weather"


Martin trust me that post I made is on nowhere even close to going into detail, and I wouldn't go any further that that other than saying I know now literally what a pain in the ass feels like.


----------



## Mike mc

I will have to give this a miss.my eldest son has a mini tournament and end of season presentation day for trophys etc


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mike mc said:


> I will have to give this a miss.my eldest son has a mini tournament and end of season presentation day for trophys etc


Thanks for letting us know, Mike - there will be other crawls.


----------



## ronsil

Not getting back to Manchester till late Friday night so meet up with all at NTP between 13.00 & 14.00.

Will be one extra if thats OK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great you can join us Ron.


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Mike - there will be other crawls.


I hope so!

13 chars


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> *Madchester Coffee Crawl is confirmed for Saturday 12 July*
> 
> *Kick off at 12.00-1.00 in Pieminister* for a beer and a pie: *Pieminister - 53 Church St, Manchester M4 1PD*
> 
> *1.00 - 2.00-ish - Northern Tea Power*: *36 Tib St, Manchester M4 1LA* NTP is 50yds from Pieminister
> 
> *2.30 - 3.45-ish - Caffeine & Co*: *Quay House Hardman Square Spinningfields M3 3ER*
> 
> *4.00 - 4.45-ish - Grindsmiths*: *Victoria Bridge Square* *Grindsmith's is a pod - depending on weather as it can only hold about six or seven.
> 
> *5.00 - 6.00-ish - Takk*: *6 Tariff Street Manchester M1 2FF*
> 
> Would appreciate if you could check list below and add/amend as required
> 
> 1. Geordie Boy
> 
> 2. Ronsil
> 
> 3. Jeebsy ?
> 
> 4. Charlie?
> 
> 5. Trebor
> 
> 6. Tribs
> 
> 7.Xpenno
> 
> 8. Boots
> 
> 9.. Systemic
> 
> If you would like a contact number, PM me and I'll give you my mobile number.


Ok week today ,here the last list

Everyone still ok

? Re Charlie's bottom and jeebsy s last minute plans


----------



## CallumT

I never actually popped my name down but I'm up for this I'd popped in on my calendar

Should be a good catch up


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> I never actually popped my name down but I'm up for this I'd popped in on my calendar
> 
> Should be a good catch


Excellent .........


----------



## Daren

CallumT said:


> I never actually popped my name down but I'm up for this I'd popped in on my calendar
> 
> Should be a good catch up


Don't forget your fake ID - you'll need it to get served alcohol


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CallumT said:


> I never actually popped my name down but I'm up for this I'd popped in on my calendar
> 
> Should be a good catch up


Good you can make it, Callum.


----------



## CallumT

Dying. I will fully need ID, and I don't take it as a compliment haha.


----------



## Mrboots2u

He is taller than you tho ?,



Daren said:


> Don't forget your fake ID - you'll need it to get served alcohol


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> Don't forget your fake ID - you'll need it to get served alcohol


They're not choosy in Madchester, Daren


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> He is taller than you tho ?,


Yep - he is a freak


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Yep - he is a freak


Tiny Daren............


----------



## coffeechap

CallumT said:


> Dying. I will fully need ID, and I don't take it as a compliment haha.


yeh the man boy is going out


----------



## CallumT

I'll be going out hard, hunting for has beans La Fany everyone's been raving about.

Is golem also a man boy, CC?


----------



## coffeechap

man boy hunting for la fany, good luck i hear la fany is not so rare in manchester


----------



## CallumT

Rare as in how they like their beef?

Not spent much time in Manchester even seen as it's fairly close to me, I normally run along to Leeds for coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> man boy hunting for la fany, good luck i hear la fany is not so rare in manchester


Definitely rare on Canal St.


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely rare on Canal St.


I'd imagine Callum would get a great welcome in the bars there.


----------



## ronsil

My son in law tells me there is a new Grindsmiths in Deansgate which has more space!

It's near to Caffiene.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Do you know where on Deansgate, Ron. Caffeine is in Spinningfields. Would be good to check out the Deansgate Grindsmiths.


----------



## ronsil

Michael (S-i-L) is out until this evening.

Will post details on his return


----------



## ronsil

Just been given the full address:

Deansgate Grindsmiths

253 Deansgate Manchester M3 4EN


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks Ron. I'll try and check this out before Saturday.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> *Madchester Coffee Crawl is confirmed for Saturday 12 July*
> 
> *Kick off at 12.00-1.00 in Pieminister* for a beer and a pie: *Pieminister - 53 Church St, Manchester M4 1PD*
> 
> *1.00 - 2.00-ish - Northern Tea Power*: *36 Tib St, Manchester M4 1LA* NTP is 50yds from Pieminister
> 
> *2.30 - 3.45-ish - Caffeine & Co*: *Quay House Hardman Square Spinningfields M3 3ER*
> 
> *4.00 - 4.45-ish - Grindsmiths*: *Victoria Bridge Square* *Grindsmith's is a pod - depending on weather as it can only hold about six or seven.
> 
> *5.00 - 6.00-ish - Takk*: *6 Tariff Street Manchester M1 2FF*
> 
> Would appreciate if you could check list below and add/amend as required
> 
> 1. Geordie Boy -confirmed
> 
> 2. Ronsil -confirmed
> 
> 3. Jeebsy - possible
> 
> 4. Charlie - possible
> 
> 5. Trebor - possible
> 
> 6. Tribs
> 
> 7. MrMike1
> 
> 8. Xpenno -confirmed
> 
> 9. Boots - confirmed
> 
> 10. Systemic confirmed
> 
> 11. Callumt confirmed
> 
> If you would like a contact number, PM me and I'll give you my mobile number.


Can people check and update If they are or aren't coming ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just to whet your appetite if you're hovering - suggest we hit Brewdog on Peter St for a beer or two after all the caffeine.


----------



## Charliej

I won't really know until Friday whether or not I'll make it out, still sore as hell at the moment, literally a huge pain in the arse.


----------



## rmcgandara

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just to whet your appetite if you're hovering - suggest we hit Brewdog on Peter St for a beer or two after all the caffeine.


guys if you want somewhere closer to Takk, and I would suggest http://www.portstreetbeerhouse.co.uk for beers!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## jeebsy

Heads up.......m?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's what I meant! Thumbs, heads t*ts - it's all the same to me


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's what I meant! Thumbs, heads t*ts - it's all the same to me


Balls

13char....


----------



## jeebsy

Great boo

13 blackadders


----------



## mrmike1

Hi Guys

I'm confirmed, unless something happens last minute. It will be cool to see you all!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers mike. I'll send out a pm with mine and Patrick's number on it later


----------



## ronsil

...merd!! - I'm not going to get away till after 1.00 pm tomorrow.

Will get the Metro to Deansgate & hitch up with you at Caffeine Spinningfields around 2.15/2.30 pm

Looking forward to it.


----------



## rmcgandara

btw guys, if you want to have a look at the Astoria lever that CoffeeChap overhauled, you can see it on the Grindsmiths trike that is parked at the Great Northen. (and whilst you are there grab a burger at Almost Famous!









R


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Now that's worth a look - is Grindsmith's trike there on Saturdays - am assuming it is.


----------



## ronsil

Grinsmiths new shop around the corner from Caffiene also has a trike & a lot more room. Both places good


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looks like rain is forecast (surprise surprise) for late afternoon according to the BBC


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's not a rain forecast


----------



## Geordie Boy

Is that what you lot consider sunshine then?!?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep - liquid sunshine


----------



## Geordie Boy

This is my kind of liquid sunshine









http://www.everards.co.uk/beers/core-ales/sunchaser/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The only liquid sunshine in Madchester was Boddington's


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sometimes decisions are difficult


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK people on my way....


----------



## Daren

Have fun Chaps - have a beer for me... Actually have 10 and snog a stranger


----------



## Geordie Boy

Noooooooooo mid journey coffee stop off is closed!!!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Phew.... alternative found


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was he closed at 10?


----------



## Mrboots2u

On the train to the airport .middle of summer. 2 carriages only . clowntrain


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Was he closed at 10?


10:15! Poor Spence had to go round the corner to Pret


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> 10:15! Poor Spence had to go round the corner to Pret


Lol, it was grim but with a mild hangover I couldn't be arsed to trek through brum


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have a great time guys. Maintain eye contact at all times!


----------



## Charliej

Have a good time guys. I don't think I'm going to make it, I'm still waiting for the District Nurse to come and repack the hole and change the dressings.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have fun with the nurse Charlie









Maintain eye contact at all times









Nearly in manc at last


----------



## aaronb

Have a good one guys


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pies...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> Have a good time guys. I don't think I'm going to make it, I'm still waiting for the District Nurse to come and repack the hole and change the dressings.


 hope you're on the mend soon and that he's gentle with you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Pies...


You're definitely in Manchester.....I'm jealous!


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Have fun with the nurse Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintain eye contact at all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly in manc at last


I'll need a mirror or eyes in the back of my head to do that lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u

There was an element of a few of us getting lost for a while...


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> There was an element of a few of us getting lost for a while...


Some of you still look a bit lost!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


>


lung black is is that some kind of thing you get from smoking!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

What's the coffee been like so far ???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> What's the coffee been like so far ???


Brown............


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Brown............


Ha ha sounds just like the one I had this morning !!! LOL


----------



## ronsil

Back from a very nice afternoon. Thank you Patrick & Boots for organizing.

Good company & good coffee. Interesting trike at Grindsmiths.

Some people thought they'd see a bit more of Manchester & got lost. Can't take them anywhere!

Putting faces to names is great.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks for the drinks Ron. Great to meet you


----------



## tribs

It was an absolute pleasure meeting you all. It's a shame I couldn't join you sooner, but I'm so glad I did.

I hope you all enjoyed your trip to Manchester.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pleasure spend some time with old faces ( tsk, Callum, Spence, Geordie ) and meet new people for the first time (tribs, Ron, mrmike ) . always a good way to spend a day and meet like minded people . lots of fun !


----------



## froggystyle

Disappointed your not all out still hitting the bars!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Disappointed your not all out still hitting the bars!


Lol. People from brum, Sheffield and Lancaster . Got to get home at some point.....

We had an hour in brewdog and its started sheeting it down too.

Train home !


----------



## tribs

froggystyle said:


> Disappointed your not all out still hitting the bars!


TBH, I am surprised that wasn't the case, but I have earned a massive amount of brownie points being home before the kids are in bed.


----------



## Geordie Boy

A great afternoon appears to have been had by all as always, and good to meet some new faces (Ron, tribs & mrmike).

Even the Madchester rain popped along to say hello just before we left


----------



## tribs

That wasn't rain. That was merely moisture. Lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great afternoon - great crac.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cover blown - Boots' day time job.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> A great afternoon appears to have been had by all as always, and good to meet some new faces (Ron, tribs & mrmike).
> 
> Even the Madchester rain popped along to say hello just before we left


Not on me.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cover blown - Boots' day time job.


Revenge for this will be sweet


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Revenge for this will be sweet


What? Bag of Yirgacheffe? Very kind


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not on me.....


Part timer


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> Part timer


Timing is everything, Ian


----------



## Xpenno

Great afternoon gents, enjoyed it greatly, thanks to Patrick and Martin for organising, it was like herding cats at points









Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Great afternoon gents, enjoyed it greatly, thanks to Patrick and Martin for organising, it was like herding cats at points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.


Meow..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> Great afternoon gents, enjoyed it greatly, thanks to Patrick and Martin for organising, it was like herding cats at points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.


Herding ducks, Spence


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Herding ducks, Spence


Too slow for cats?


----------



## DavidBondy

Sorry chaps but we want photographic evidence of the cat(duck) herding! If there are no photos then it didn't happen!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Sorry chaps but we want photographic evidence of the cat(duck) herding! If there are no photos then it didn't happen!


Certainly did David, was so concerned nearly contacted the police for a 'missing children appeal'


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im sorting through photos as we speak...

Wont be up tonight tho

tool tired too late


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What price your silence?


----------



## CallumT

Feet hurt, good day though 

Nice catch up, and a few fresh faces ; looking forward to next weekends event!


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Herding ducks, Spence


Isn't the herder meant to stay at the back, not just run off up front out of sight!


----------



## Drewster

Geordie Boy said:


> Isn't the herder meant to stay at the back, not just run off up front out of sight!


Well the lead sheep.... well leads! The herd follows..... but sheep are pretty thick so.....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Drewster said:


> but sheep are pretty thick so.....


.....then went on to learn a lesson not to rely on Google maps!


----------



## Charliej

Glad you all had a good time, and once again sorry I couldn't make it, the nurse didn't turn up until 4.00pm.


----------



## Daren

Bad news Charlie, I hope all is well - sounds like you missed a good-un


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> Bad news Charlie, I hope all is well - sounds like you missed a good-un


I'm now apparently healing at an "ok" rate the infection has put things back by 3-4 weeks so hopefully in 3-4 weeks I should be back to just having the one hole in my rear end lol, I can tell you now 2 holes there is a pain in the ass. It was annoying today waiting for the nurse, but they don't give you a time which was even more annoying.

I've got the grinder event to look forward to and am going to cancel the nurse for that day, and will catch up with faces old and new there, although today would have been nice in terms of meeting old faces and new more local ones.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Herding ducks, Spence


Ducks indeed

View attachment 8153


----------



## Drewster

Charliej said:


> I'm now apparently healing at an "ok" rate the infection has put things back by 3-4 weeks so hopefully in 3-4 weeks I should be back to just having the one hole in my rear end lol, I can tell you now 2 holes there is a pain in the ass. It was annoying today waiting for the nurse, but they don't give you a time which was even more annoying.
> 
> I've got the grinder event to look forward to and am going to cancel the nurse for that day, and will catch up with *feces* old and new there, although today would have been nice in terms of meeting old *feces* and new more local ones.


If that was a typo I FIFY!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ducks indeed
> 
> View attachment 8153


If it looks like a duck....quacks like a duck....tastes like a duck........


----------



## Xpenno

Highlights for me, aside from meeting the coffee lovers, were espresso and cold brew in NTP, pie and random woman expressing breast milk in a shop window in the middle of the high street.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> Highlights for me, aside from meeting the coffee lovers, were espresso and cold brew in NTP, pie and random woman expressing breast milk in a shop window in the middle of the high street.


Cream of Manchester perhaps??


----------



## mrmike1

It was a pleasure to meet everyone. Thanks to Patrick and Martin for making this happen!


----------



## Thecatlinux

> Cover blown - Boots' day time job.


----------



## Thecatlinux

DavidBondy said:


> Sorry chaps but we want photographic evidence of the cat(duck) herding! If there are no photos then it didn't happen!


They are pulling your leg. i wasn't even there !


----------



## trebor127

Gutted I missed it...been having a few problems up at my new house and had to wait in for a plumber to repair a central heating pipe which my chippy screwed through and he didn't turn up 'till 4ish!

Maybe next time....

Rob


----------

